# upgrade question



## jkoperski11 (Aug 22, 2007)

I dont think it would be a noticable upgrade from your instinct. the only option would to be to look in the classifieds of AT and see if you could find a gently used truth 2 or lights out. Probably able to find something at a great price on there. hope this helps.


----------

